
Ask HN: Board Games Online? - bobblywobbles
I want to play online board games with my friends, have you used platforms to do this? What do you like about them - can you create private lobbies? What games can you play on them?
======
alcidesfonseca
I’ve made a list of online boardgame platforms:

[https://wiki.alcidesfonseca.com/blog/online-boardgames-
platf...](https://wiki.alcidesfonseca.com/blog/online-boardgames-platforms/)

Boardgamearena and yucata have the largest collection and the best user
interface in 2D. Tabletopia and tabletopsimulator are 3D and (mostly) paid.

------
ujki1
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22967716](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=22967716)
has some good resources.

I have played some Steam games which support Remote Play Together (sharing
screen and inputs from one device), so only one player needs to buy the game.

------
vortex_ape
My friends and I have been playing board games (Coup, 7 Wonders, Stone Age) on
boardgamearena.com. It has a nice interface, and looks like there's a lot of
other board games too. But to play these games, one person in the group needs
to have a premium account.

~~~
freehunter
That took a surprising number of clicks to get to how much a premium account
costs, which usually indicates a very high price. I was surprised at the end
to find it's just €24/year, that's extremely reasonable.

------
rahimnathwani
Free online Codenames:
[https://www.horsepaste.com/](https://www.horsepaste.com/)

------
Kdog77
[https://colonist.io/#](https://colonist.io/#) for settlers of catan

